# 37202



## davisph (Aug 11, 2011)

Need some direction, can anyone advise not using this code for infusion of nitroglycerin in intracoronary stents, I was under the impression that my docs should be billing 93463 but I need some documentation because they were told by a consultant to use this code during caths when infusing the nitro . If you can direct me to an article I would greatly appreciate it need some documentation to back up the change.  

Thanks!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 12, 2011)

davisph said:


> Need some direction, can anyone advise not using this code for infusion of nitroglycerin in intracoronary stents, I was under the impression that my docs should be billing 93463 but I need some documentation because they were told by a consultant to use this code during caths when infusing the nitro . If you can direct me to an article I would greatly appreciate it need some documentation to back up the change.
> 
> Thanks!




Well I dont have an article but if you look in your CPT code book at code 37202, right under it , there is instruction. "for thrombolysis of coronary vessels use 92975,92977. That right there tells me this is not a code to be used for intracoronary vessels.


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 12, 2011)

davisph said:


> Need some direction, can anyone advise not using this code for infusion of nitroglycerin in intracoronary stents, I was under the impression that my docs should be billing 93463 but I need some documentation because they were told by a consultant to use this code during caths when infusing the nitro . If you can direct me to an article I would greatly appreciate it need some documentation to back up the change.
> 
> Thanks!



Docs shouldn't be billing 93463 for nitro during stent placement. It's right in the CPT guidelines under the code. "Do not report 93463 for pharmacologic agent administration in conjuction with coronary interventional procedure codes 92975, 92977, 92980, 92982, 92995"

I also don't think you should be billing 37202 either. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 12, 2011)

Jess1125 said:


> Docs shouldn't be billing 93463 for nitro during stent placement. It's right in the CPT guidelines under the code. "Do not report 93463 for pharmacologic agent administration in conjuction with coronary interventional procedure codes 92975, 92977, 92980, 92982, 92995"
> 
> I also don't think you should be billing 37202 either.
> 
> Jessica CPC, CCC



 Jessica,
 yes I agree with you. I didnt really answer the question. Nitro as far as I knew was included in the heart cath coding, its not really an infusion they do.

I have never used 37202 and I did find an article for you. Here is it. I just googled see below;



Physicians all think they can code 37202 on cardiology claim, and it’s almost always wrong, warns Dr. David Zielske, who spoke at a recent Coding Institute conference. 

“37202 is for chemo infusion, stroke patients with vasospasm in the head, or for vassopressin for small bowel or colonic bleeding–these are all procedures that cardiologists don’t do,” Dr. Z. explains. The only time a cardiologist might be using 37202 appropriately? There’s a brand new procedure where they’re injecting the renals with sustained drug therapy, Dr. Z says.


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 12, 2011)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Jessica,
> yes I agree with you. I didnt really answer the question. Nitro as far as I knew was included in the heart cath coding, its not really an infusion they do.
> 
> I have never used 37202 and I did find an article for you. Here is it. I just googled see below;
> ...



Thanks for finding the article for the 37202! Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 12, 2011)

Jess1125 said:


> Thanks for finding the article for the 37202! Jessica CPC, CCC





Your Welcome!


----------

